# Still ISO home in MO Ozarks



## tonylee (May 13, 2013)

I've posted this before but can't seem to update that old thread...

My family and I are ISO a owner financed property in South Missouri from Buffalo to West Plains to Branson or so. A fixer upper would be fine depending on property and location. Ideal place would have water, sewer, and electric on site. Sheds/barn would be great but not a have to. House can be anything from a stick built home to a mobile home, 3 bdrooms would be pretty nice. An old farmstead would work great. Looking for a place that has grass and timber, perimeter fenced from 3 acres and up. We will have some cash for a down payment from the sale of our current home. I'm sure we are asking for a lot but it's worth a shot!! Thanks for looking


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.century21maddux.com/
These people can fix you up with most anything, and can help get financing.


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.century21maddux.com/prop...sqft=Any&beds=Any&baths=Any&type=Any&acre=Any


this place is 49,000, and is owner finance. 3 acres.


----------



## ClubMike (Nov 18, 2004)

Good luck in your search, Missouri is a nice place to be.


----------

